# Re: Vizio VU42L 42" LCD will not power on, only get orange Vizio Light when plugged i



## btpoole (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Vizio VU42L 42" LCD will not power on, only get orange Vizio Light when plugged i*

this post moved from 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...range-vizio-light-when-plugged-in-417631.html


Have same problem but my organe Vizio light does not come on. Nothing comes on. Of course not in warranty, purchased mine the same way Paul did. I stand in front of it pressing the power button just hoping it lites up. No luck. I don't think any liquid has gotten in as in Paul's case. Is there a fuse or circuit breaker in the system somewhere?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Vizio VU42L 42" LCD will not power on, only get orange Vizio Light when plugged i*

fuses and circuit breakers are found in different places depending upon the country that you live in. I assume that you have checked out the wall socket by connecting some other appliance to it and that it's working normally.

There may well be a fuse on the internal power supply which might be worth checking. Make sure that you have removed the power lead before opening up. I do not know this model so I cannot be specific in details but most electrical appliances have protective circuits inside.

A visual inspection for damaged components or boards would be a first step. Fuses do not always allow you to see if they are damaged or open. If it's a plain glass 20mm fuse then try replacing ONLY if it looks clean. A blackened fuse is indicative of a drastic failure of some internal component and requiires to be checked out by a professional.


----------

